# New tank



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey guys, I have a huge 55 gallon and want to keep central american cichlids in it. So far I have 3 discus, 1 tiger oscar, 1red oscar and one blue oscar. I also have 6 irridedecent catfish. My favorite though, is my convict pair. they have like 200 babies, wh :fish: at else can i add


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Nothing. You are way overstocked. Plus oscars and discus are from South America and the Cats are from asia. Google your irridedecent catfish and find out how big they get. One oscar is the max in a 55 and discus don't mix well with any of the others. Sorry, but you will eventually need to get rid of most of your fish.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

got to be a joke


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Can I add tin foil barbs, or what about my brother's coy? :-?


----------



## wpk22 (Jan 17, 2010)

josmoloco said:


> Can I add tin foil barbs, or what about my brother's coy? :-?


Really? Did you even read the posts before you


----------



## jagz (Nov 1, 2009)

You've got to be kidding!!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol this can't be real.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

wpk22 said:


> josmoloco said:
> 
> 
> > Can I add tin foil barbs, or what about my brother's coy? :-?
> ...


What!?!? No! You already have about a foot of fish per gallon of water. This must be a joke. Maybe consider some arapaima and a mekong cat with a twist of artic grayling.

If this isn't a joke, seriously, you need help eliminating stock, not adding to it.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

halibut, my buddy in kentucky has some freshwater halibut for sale, would those work?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I think an Arrowanna or Pacu might work, but I'm no expert.

Or I think TFG has a cute Giant Gourami for you.

...Bill


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

I just got hooked up with some flower horns. They were pretty small, so I got 7


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

josmoloco said:


> I just got hooked up with some flower horns. They were pretty small, so I got 7


Everybody knows that Flowerhorns must be kept in groups of eight or more..

...Bill


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

****, i need to het more?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Better get at least three TSNs as well. They're an integral part to any 55gal tank.


----------



## wpk22 (Jan 17, 2010)

irridescent sharks get about fifteen of them. they stay pretty small


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

:x I have a feeling that i am recieving miss information


----------



## Shifty (Jan 18, 2009)

You might be correct... =D>


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

oh no.... Have SEEEEEN how huge a 55 is!!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your responses, I really needed this great laugh this morning!


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

I haven't been on this forum in months, and needed a good way to reconnect........ :roll:


----------



## Briguy (Aug 10, 2009)

What's a Blue Oscar look like? :?


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

blue, and strawberry, my favorite... http://www.scribd.com/doc/6758308/Oscar-Fish


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

You had me going for a couple post. I didn't think a person could be that dense. :lol: :lol:


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

A 55 gallon is way to big for those types of fish.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

:roll: You guys would probably hate my tank anyways, it is so mixed up. Been running almost 2 years. here is what it looks like currently, or at least in october...


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

MonteSS said:


> I think an Arrowanna or Pacu might work, but I'm no expert.
> 
> Or I think TFG has a cute Giant Gourami for you.
> 
> ...Bill


You're not putting my Giant Gourami in that tank!!! :x


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

I changed over to salt water, I bought a sperm whale, giant squid, 10,000,000 krill(for food for a day), 6 octopus, a great white, whale shark, French angel,nemo, man-o-war, and 3 trogdors......


----------



## phxl (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

here is my tank.. http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/for/1577425942.html


----------



## phxl (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm going to have a seizure trying to wrap my head around this statement:
*
"The curbstone a support an aquarium with the fishes..."*

:-?


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

comes with an air compressor.....


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

cichlidfeesh said:


> A 55 gallon is way to big for those types of fish.


LOL This is my favorite one so far LOL


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

really, what I have done is a representation of what so many try.... :roll:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Especially the ones who say they're going to get a bigger tank as soon as they get some extra money. Then their car breaks down or the water heater goes...

Hence:

"Buy the tank, then the fish because life's what happens when you're making other plans!"


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

yah man i think in your 55 you could get away with a shole of dovii and jag mixture, like 6 of each, that would make a very entertaining tank, IMO, LMAO :lol:


----------



## Briguy (Aug 10, 2009)

TheFishGuy said:


> Especially the ones who say they're going to get a bigger tank as soon as they get some extra money. Then their car breaks down or the water heater goes...
> 
> Hence:
> 
> "Buy the tank, then the fish because life's what happens when you're making other plans!"


Tell me about it. I wish I bought my 150 gal a lot sooner then I did. And now it still seems too small. :roll:


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

I am selling my 125g my 55g and 15 g and buying a 5.5g glass tank. Not sure what I'm going to keep though. I do not want a 10g so don't tell me to get one.

I am buying led lighting from e bay $14
I already have sand 
I have an in tank filter
I have a 50w thermostat heater
I can get a sheet of glass for the top for like $5 
I am painting 3 sides of the tank black, but don't know what to keep. Possibly ghost shrimp, snails and some tiny tetras or rasboras or danios or something, mabye platies....


----------



## lmhollist (Aug 7, 2009)

Cherry shrimp are much prettier than ghost shrimp. What about them and some sort of tetra like rummynose?

Actually, I have a 10 gallon with a whole bunch of java moss, cherry shrimp and I just added a few white cloud minnows from my community tank that I tore down today (I'm re-aquascaping it for a dwarf African cichlid tank). They like cooler water so I don't even have to keep the tank heated (ambient temp. in my fish room is warm enough to keep it at a reasonable temp.). It looks pretty nice.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Add a great white, they do excellent in captivity and will give you fry almost instantly! The tank will be teeming with them!


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

cherry shrimp are hard to come by, how about bamboo shrimp? (3")


----------



## lmhollist (Aug 7, 2009)

Ah I see. Cherry shrimp are incredibly common in my area. I dunno, bamboo shrimp are pretty sweet, saw one in an LFS once ... but I'd worry about it getting enough food and not starving to death. I believe they are filter feeders and have fans instead of claws. From my understanding they need a pretty high current to sift from and lots of microscopic bugs and such to eat.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

I saw them eating sinking pelats, but they are also filter feeders


----------



## Drewster42205 (Feb 5, 2010)

I think you should throw in a few Arapaima's as well


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

> Hey guys, I have a huge 55 gallon and want to keep central american cichlids in it. So far I have 3 discus, 1 tiger oscar, 1red oscar and one blue oscar. I also have 6 irridedecent catfish. My favorite though, is my convict pair. they have like 200 babies, wh at else can i add






 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

josmoloco said:


> I am selling my 125g my 55g and 15 g and buying a 5.5g glass tank. Not sure what I'm going to keep though. I do not want a 10g so don't tell me to get one.
> 
> I am buying led lighting from e bay $14
> I already have sand
> ...


Here is a great site of species for nano tanks. http://www.minifische.de/minifischeE.html


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

I have 7 neons and 7 cherry shrimp, java moss and a 13watt light now...


----------

